# Canda Cattle Car Company vs. European Livestock Cars



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

at the Book "Der Eisenbahnbau Band 5" - "The Railway Constructions Part 5" - of the RR Engineer Sciences published in 1892 I read a chapter about Livestock Transports via RRs.

The C.C.C.C. - Canda Cattle Car Company invented in 1880 a Livestock car with very smooth springs on their trucks, so that the loaded Livestocks came free of stress to the bigger Slaughterhouses of Omaha, Nebraska or Chicago, Illinois. 









MDC Roundhouse Model of a C.C.C.C. Livestock Car of the 1880's

The US American Customer wants best quality beef, so was it important that Livestock needed to be transported free of any stress. All 400 to 600 US State Miles were Cattle Stations where Livestock could get a special Wellness Program. Fresh Water, Hay and Straw where given to the cattles before they continuedthe journey into the Slaghterhouses.
Very smooth truck springs, ventilation of the Livestock car and lot of straw did not made stress to the cattles. 
If the cattles are under Stress, they will produce a stress hormon what would poison their beef before it got slaughtered.
So cattles will be loaded in the evening hours and during night time only, because cattles are blind on darkness. The unloading and walking into the slaughterhouses should be done during night time only to get best quality beef.

All in europe used Livestock cars of two, three or four axles had too hard leaf or coil springs of the cars and trucks. All european RRs made the big mistake to make lot of stress to the cattles all the time by loading them into to little very badly ventilated cars or too long runnings of the cattle trains or goods trains. Very often marshalling and roughly handling made too much stress to the cattles all the time. The stress hormons of animals poisoned their beef before slaughtering.
All european RRs were not interested in which condition the animals arrived their destination.
If any animal died onto transport, the full transportation fee needed to be payed, too.

The RR engineers gave tips for better quality transports but the RR Administrations were not interested to change anything.

Ya Ingo


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I had a hamburger the other day that tasted sort of stressed out.


----------

